# Grey Nomads, Grey Hordes



## Garpal Gumnut (13 May 2011)

One of the small blessings of the Global Financial Crisis has been the freedom that North Queensland motorists have enjoyed from the pestilence of Winnebagos and caravan tourists, who in years past clogged up our roads and hospitals.

In my frequent journeys between Rocky and Cooktown, up to the Tablelands and out to the West, Longreach, Mt.Isa and up to Burketown and Normanton, I have been struck by the lack of these retired non contributors to the working population on our roads.

Of a night, in a good public bar, while zipping a rum and coke, the Arnage garaged, a good meal of steak consumed, how nice it is not to be assailed by a sixtet of beaming greys. announcing their arrival from.....Wooloongong, or some other bankrupt city.

It cannot last,  time to buy a vanpark, with oxygen and teaspoons in the shop, for the customers.

gg


----------



## Logique (14 May 2011)

I hear you GG. Some might be waiting to bed in the new Set Top Box this year.

We get a lot of summer tourism, but at least they're spending money.

Bloke down the road with a new Winnebago, been polishing it all summer. First few cold nights - he's gone. Around the town, where the vans and RVs are normally parked, they seem to disappear this time of year. 

No contribution to civic life from them. Grey nomadism - most pointless lifestyle ever. They might claim to be retired, but really it's still an arms race - who's got the flashest set up or worked the system best.


----------



## Glen48 (14 May 2011)

Think you will find this could slow them down
Rv's will be like house prices soon the car yards will be as full as a  state school hat rack  I do assume you will see more bike riders on the road as selling their STB to get cash will only fill the tank of their RV's soon.

GG will you have to lay your driver off as things get worse.?

During his press conference last week, Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke said that one of the Fed’s big concerns was that inflation was too low.  He revealed that the Fed bases this contention on an index of “core inflation,” which excludes food and energy costs.

“Core inflation” is mainly of interest to Americans who don’t eat and don’t drive.  Others will be more concerned with broader inflation measures, such as the CPI-U.  However, over the years, the government has modified the CPI-U to reduce the reported rate of inflation.  Economist John Williams has noted that if the CPI-U were calculated the same way that it was calculated in 1980, the year-over-year inflation rate reported for March 2011 would have been 10.20% rather than the “official” 2.68% number.

How can a citizen know what is really happening on the inflation front, given that the government seems to be trying to hide the truth?  Watch for these ten secret inflation warning signs:


1.    You are filling your car up with gas and you notice that the “price per gallon” digits are going up faster than the “gallons” numbers.

2.    McDonalds announces that they are freezing the price of their most popular burger, but that they are renaming it the “Quarter Ouncer.”

3.    You go to a restaurant in San Diego, and you are relieved to find that the prices on the menu look like bargains.  Then you realize that they are denominated in pesos.

4.    The Fed announces that they are now basing policy on a new price statistic called “Core Core Inflation”.  This new price index excludes food, energy, and everything that went up in price that month.

5.    Procter & Gamble complains that the U.S. Bureau of Engraving and Printing is competing unfairly with “Charmin.”

6.    People with silver fillings are afraid to smile.

7.    The Fed’s Quantitative Easing XLVI arrives before Super Bowl XLVI.

8.    Street beggars start demanding euros.

9.    Airlines begin requiring that passengers bring their own jet fuel.

10.    The Fed announces that they are going to be basing policy on an even newer price index, called “Core Core Core Inflation”.  This one excludes everything.

Now that you know what to look out for, you won’t have to worry about being caught unawares by inflation.


----------



## nunthewiser (14 May 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> One of the small blessings of the Global Financial Crisis has been the freedom that North Queensland motorists have enjoyed from the pestilence of Winnebagos and caravan tourists, who in years past clogged up our roads and hospitals.
> 
> In my frequent journeys between Rocky and Cooktown, up to the Tablelands and out to the West, Longreach, Mt.Isa and up to Burketown and Normanton, I have been struck by the lack of these retired non contributors to the working population on our roads.
> 
> ...




Thanks GG 

Have a great day


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 May 2011)

Logique said:


> I hear you GG. Some might be waiting to bed in the new Set Top Box this year.
> 
> We get a lot of summer tourism, but at least they're spending money.
> 
> ...




I hear you L.

Public servants and piano tuners on a good wicket.



Glen48 said:


> Think you will find this could slow them down
> 
> GG will you have to lay your driver off as things get worse.?




Drivers and mistresses never get laid off.



nunthewiser said:


> Thanks GG
> 
> Have a great day




Good to hear from you mate.

One way of dealing with this pestilent horde is to have a Grey Nomad Proof Fence extending from Gladstone west to the Indian Ocean.

Anyone in a Winnebago or a towing a caravan, should be turned back.

They burn valuable fuel, contribute nothing to conversation and never shout in the pubs they infiltrate with their inane adidas faux uniform and bumbags.

And an increasing number have bicycles slung on the back of the atrocity of vehicles they drive, which they pedal about a foreshore like newts, riding our safe streets with their bicycle helmets proudly worn on their permed bald heads.

jayzu.

gg


----------



## LifeChoices (14 May 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> One of the small blessings of the Global Financial Crisis has been the freedom that North Queensland motorists have enjoyed from the pestilence of Winnebagos and caravan tourists, who in years past clogged up our roads and hospitals.
> 
> In my frequent journeys between Rocky and Cooktown, up to the Tablelands and out to the West, Longreach, Mt.Isa and up to Burketown and Normanton, I have been struck by the lack of these retired non contributors to the working population on our roads.
> 
> ...




I'm actually in the market for a used VW Transporter. There's another thread somewhere with what I want to do with it - but I can't be fagged finding it right now.

I was thinking about lurking around caravan parks or ovals in the outback or peaceful coastal places to save some bucks. I reckon I could make friends with some grey nomads from Woolongong or some other half dead place and take advantage of the fact that they  are stuck somewhere cause they either can't afford the diesel to get out, or are suffering from health complications and in need of some quick cash. 

Before I get to the point of doing the deal I'd be all smiles and laugh at their jokes, but then at deal time I'd turn: I'd go in hard, real hard - not enough to be featured on Today Tonight. It really sounds like a win win.

I'd have to check out their van thoroughly - racv checks and stuff - but if it all checks out I'd just tell em to keep their creamed crusty mattress, their boring slim dusty CD's, spray the inside with disinfectant or mortein and bobs your uncle.


----------



## basilio (14 May 2011)

Maybe this is just GG's usual provocative style but I think it's a bit unnecessary to slag off at "grey nomads" as a species. 

IMO I think it would/will be great to do some leisurely traveling around Australia and appreciate what we have at home. The alternatives can be traveling to the tourist traps in Asia/Europe, feeding the pokies at home, vegetating or maybe having some  creative retirement. Grey nomading seems like a good option.

Not so sure about some of the humongous rigs though.


----------



## Muschu (14 May 2011)

_"retired non contributors"_
So if I, or others,  have retired and I, or others, have contributed?

What a load of generalised, self-centred .....


----------



## Julia (14 May 2011)

basilio said:


> Maybe this is just GG's usual provocative style but I think it's a bit unnecessary to slag off at "grey nomads" as a species.
> 
> IMO I think it would/will be great to do some leisurely traveling around Australia and appreciate what we have at home. The alternatives can be traveling to the tourist traps in Asia/Europe, feeding the pokies at home, vegetating or maybe having some  creative retirement. Grey nomading seems like a good option.



Thank heaven for some balance on this quite nasty thread.
Living in a tourist area, I've met lots of retirees who are engaged on the 'round Australia' trip in their caravans and like vehicles.  Without exception, those to whom I've spoken have been people who have worked hard all their lives, often doing jobs they dislike, for the sake of their ultimate goal of having the leisure time to travel around the country they love.

They display a huge appreciation of all they are seeing, and often work in various locations as they travel, adding value to crop producers who find it difficult to get pickers etc.

I cannot see why anyone would want to ridicule perfectly decent, ordinary Australians.
If their vehicles create a minor slow down on your roads, just get over yourselves, and have a bit of tolerance.

And, LifeChoices, you should not assume every retired, travelling Australian is stupid and vulnerable to your small minded, insulting invective.  Most of these people have more decency in their smallest fingers than you display in your entire unpleasant post.


----------



## medicowallet (14 May 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> I'd have to check out their van thoroughly - racv checks and stuff - but if it all checks out I'd just tell em to keep their creamed crusty mattress, their boring slim dusty CD's, spray the inside with disinfectant or mortein and bobs your uncle.




Not worth it mate, you'll never ever get mothball and lavender out.


----------



## LifeChoices (14 May 2011)

medicowallet said:


> Not worth it mate, you'll never ever get mothball and lavender out.




Yeah, that's what I was thinking, maybe I'd be better off buying a work van and decking it out myself. The smell of paint/silicone would have to be better than that lingering wog-lollie smell.


----------



## medicowallet (14 May 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking, maybe I'd be better off buying a work van and decking it out myself. The smell of paint/silicone would have to be better than that lingering wog-lollie smell.




Be just like driving around with your girlfriend from the gold coast (nailpolish/silicone)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 May 2011)

Julia said:


> Thank heaven for some balance on this quite nasty thread.
> Living in a tourist area, I've met lots of retirees who are engaged on the 'round Australia' trip in their caravans and like vehicles.  Without exception, those to whom I've spoken have been people who have worked hard all their lives, often doing jobs they dislike, for the sake of their ultimate goal of having the leisure time to travel around the country they love.
> 
> They display a huge appreciation of all they are seeing, and often work in various locations as they travel, adding value to crop producers who find it difficult to get pickers etc.
> ...




I've got no problem with the nomads, Julia, travelling and working, as long as they stay south of Gladstone.

I may have to get the Greens working on this. They have had a go at the Aboriginals and the Israelis, the Nomads would be just about their style.

Perhaps putting an extra carbon tax on the Nomads, might decrease their carbon footprint. 

They really are a pest on our smaller roads up here. It's all very well for you guys down south, you just chuff em on up to us. 

gg


----------



## Logique (15 May 2011)

One thought might be to make all Winnebagos registerable in QLD or NT. At least the owners would have to make a contribution. 

Winnebagos came from North America, and are more suited to the bigger roads and wider spaces. In Australia they just clog up the lay-bys, turnouts and truck stops, and drift from one trailer park to another. 

For many of these suckers, I doubt the reality matches the dream. But the thing is not to let on until you've re-sold your van . There's yards full of them gathering dust down here.

These days people take career breaks, or relocate for career changes, so a lot of the  wanderlust will be dissipated by retirement age, or they'll holiday in Asia on the strong $AUD. Getting cut price cosmetic surgery and dental work I shouldn't wonder.


----------



## macca (15 May 2011)

LOL anybody living south of Brisbane is just jealous 

Why not have your old house or retirement unit and travel to warmer climes in winter. It is Much better than spending it all overseas isn't it ?

Having done a lap around the block by car, I can promise you that there are a lot of small towns that would be even smaller without the grey nomads.

A lot of road houses would simply not be there without them, people travelling for "serious reasons" would not be able to stop and refresh every 200-250 klms without the GN's filling up regularly and supporting the roadhouses.

Call in to any roadhouse along the long highways and you will see at least 50% of customers are GNs. Most buy something apart from just fuel, meals,ice creams, drinks etc all helps that place to stay open.

Small country pubs have large signs promising baked dinners for cheap prices trying to get them to stop, works too  Place in SA had baked dinners for $5.50 when we went through, pretty good feed too, they reckon they can get up to 30 people a day stop and have a meal. Keeps their cook/chef in work enough for them to be there to serve the locals on the weekend.

Go to the local grocery store, usually IGA, and you will see just how much they put into the local economy. They provide the cream for all the country businesses, trust me, the local custom pays the rent but the GNs are the profit in a lot of cases.

Final wash up is simple, to be a GN you have to have money, by staying here to spend it, it is good for the economy and extra good for small places.

GG just stay in the pub at home, GNs won't find you, they prefer smaller, quieter places more than your raging, drunken, party hangout


----------



## breaker (15 May 2011)

Watch out GG there's plenty here in Clermont about to head north 
I have had them ask for pensioner discount on Sunday specials at the local.
Most of travellers on the roads north do not spend just take photos take a leak and keep going


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 May 2011)

breaker said:


> Watch out GG there's plenty here in Clermont about to head north
> I have had them ask for pensioner discount on Sunday specials at the local.
> Most of travellers on the roads north do not spend just take photos take a leak and keep going




This lass is on her way south, I'll get her to call in to Clermont, I've assured her she can stay in my back paddock as long as she wishes.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 May 2011)

This is a double hitter, bicycle helmets and a runaway caravan.

gg


----------



## breaker (15 May 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> This lass is on her way south, I'll get her to call in to Clermont, I've assured her she can stay in my back paddock as long as she wishes.
> 
> gg




Sweet GG i,ll have a shave and comb me hair


----------



## Muschu (15 May 2011)

GG

On the "Why are some people poor?"  thread you wrote 

_I find this thread a bit distasteful._

I agreed with your most recent comments.

My opinion is that this thread lacks depth / substance / "taste". 

Regards

Rick


----------



## breaker (15 May 2011)

Gypsy sheliah in above photo is preety tasty


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 May 2011)

Muschu said:


> GG
> 
> On the "Why are some people poor?"  thread you wrote
> 
> ...




I can hear your objections.

In the north though, we have our quality of life to be concerned about.

These Grey Nomads, need to be advised that they are visitors, and need to behave when they visit.

Driving like a Camry driver at 90kph, not pulling over when there is a long line of traffic, and bothering serious conversations in country pubs is a no no.

I still reckon they should be confined to south of Gladstone.

They are used to them down there.

gg


----------



## Logique (16 May 2011)

Not distasteful. Just not sugar-coated.

ASF remains one of the strongest protectors of the interests of the elderly, note the furious talk on many threads about cost of living and welfare fairness. And the superann and investment threads.

It's a great big wide world out there, and not all of the required knowledge can be read in a guide book.  GG's simple requests would have the same validity whether applied to young, old or a herd of Wildebeest.


----------



## Julia (16 May 2011)

Logique said:


> Not distasteful. Just not sugar-coated.



Beg to differ:


> Before I get to the point of doing the deal I'd be all smiles and laugh at their jokes, but then at deal time I'd turn: I'd go in hard, real hard - not enough to be featured on Today Tonight. It really sounds like a win win.
> 
> I'd have to check out their van thoroughly - racv checks and stuff - but if it all checks out I'd just tell em to keep their creamed crusty mattress, their boring slim dusty CD's, spray the inside with disinfectant or mortein and bobs your uncle.



If you don't consider the above quote distasteful, I'm a bit surprised.
No one needs sugar coating of anything, but some basic respect shouldn't be too much to ask.


----------



## Greg (17 May 2011)

A friend of mine is a grey nomad and, in his defence, I have to say he has been a solid (and very significant, via income taxes) contributor in every sense of the word. I reckon he's earned the right to take some time to take it a bit easy and travel around a bit.

He was telling me that he (and he's not alone) is very concious of other "local" road users and monitors his rear-view mirrors to pull over when he can do so safely.

He doesn't drink, so you won't find him horning in on the rivetting conversations down the pub.

There's merit in the point that Macca makes about "contributing" to the regional economies on their way through too. 
My mate told me about a 3 day stopover in Yamba last year that went something like this:-
Pulled into Yamba and spent $150 in fuel. 
Bought food $130. 
Had a haircut $20. 
Paid caravan site fees $120. 
Got repairs done to his caravan $260. 
Meals at local cafes/restaurants $120.
I reckon some of those businesses were glad to take his money. That's $800 into the Yamba eceonomy from just one visitor. I also believe that this sort of spending (apart from the repairs maybe) would be welcome in a number of the other communities he passed through on his travels.
They're not ALL old farts waiting to "pop their clogs". Some of them are just good old boys going about their business. Good luck to them, I say.

Thanks


----------



## basilio (17 May 2011)

Greg said:


> A friend of mine is a grey nomad and, in his defence, I have to say he has been a solid (and very significant, via income taxes) contributor in every sense of the word. I reckon he's earned the right to take some time to take it a bit easy and travel around a bit.
> 
> He was telling me that he (and he's not alone) is very concious of other "local" road users and monitors his rear-view mirrors to pull over when he can do so safely.
> 
> ...




Says it all doesn't it ?


----------



## nunthewiser (17 May 2011)

i am a non grey nomad

i spend a fortune across this great brown land.

i do not butt into bar room conversations unless invited.

some grey ones i meet are real tossas, some are diamonds.

at least i can see the humour in the original purpose of this thread.

cheers GG


----------



## LifeChoices (17 May 2011)

Australians used to be a sarcastic lot - well before litigation and political correctness became the norm. For those that don't understand what it means:

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/sarcasm


----------



## breaker (20 May 2011)

Well GG... have just been doing my deliveries around town and there here thousands of em,bloking every drive and intersection they have been held buy wet weather up your way. Garp ,all I can say is RUN


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 May 2011)

Julia said:


> Beg to differ:
> 
> If you don't consider the above quote distasteful, I'm a bit surprised.
> No one needs sugar coating of anything, but some basic respect shouldn't be too much to ask.






Greg said:


> A friend of mine is a grey nomad and, in his defence, I have to say he has been a solid (and very significant, via income taxes) contributor in every sense of the word. I reckon he's earned the right to take some time to take it a bit easy and travel around a bit.
> 
> He was telling me that he (and he's not alone) is very concious of other "local" road users and monitors his rear-view mirrors to pull over when he can do so safely.
> 
> ...




It appears that the ABC and the Royal Flying Doctor Service agree with me.

Many of these folk set out upon their journeys to "see Australia before they die" and attempt to do the former before achieving the latter.



> More grey nomads keeping Flying Doctor busy




The above is a headline from ABC.



> Flying Doctor call-outs are rising and medical authorities say more grey nomad travellers are one of the reasons.
> 
> The number of patients dealt with on Eyre Peninsula in South Australia, for example, is up 36 per cent over five years.




The RFDS is not an infinite source of retrieval for the elderly, and it should be a requirement of registering a Winnebago or a caravan that the owners have a medical every six months, or else pay an extra amount on their rego to cover medical expenses in isolated parts of Australia. 

I don't want to be queuing up with some nomads for an emergency flight if I happen to fall over at work or at a party and break my leg, or have a turn from grog or a snakebite for example.

This is the story from the ABC, no friend of the bush, so it must be true.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2011/05/19/3220777.htm?section=justin

And for what its worth none of them can drive and are a danger to the rest of us up here.

gg


----------



## breaker (20 May 2011)

everybody gets slugged in this and other nanny governments ,cigs, grog , bikes ect dunno how many come to greif on the Towers rd but its starting to look like the road to Doomagee ,slug em all I say


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 May 2011)

I flew, yesterday afternoon, back from Bollon to Townsville on a charter, and was struck by the horde of caravans slowly moving north and west along our highways, like so many moving seagull turds scattered along an esplanade.

I spoke too soon. 

They are on their way. 

Prepare ye all in the north and west, for sudden right turns without indicating, weavers and slow pokes, along our roads and ways, full caravan parks and in our pubs people nursing 7oz glasses of low carb grog for an hour at a time on their bellies. 

gg


----------



## nioka (28 May 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I don't want to be queuing up with some nomads for an emergency flight if I happen to fall over at work or at a party and break my leg, or have a turn from grog or a snakebite for example.




Without the contributions many grey nomads make to the flying doctor service it wouldnt be able to afford to be there just on the off chance you get drunk and break a leg. So thank them for helping make that service available. If you ever need it I hope your medical benefits are up to date as they do send out a bill after service. I've twice had bills for $5000 after someone else called the rescue helicopter to get me out of trouble. Medibank Private paid the bill. Nothing in this world is for free and just there for your convenience.

Stop and have a chat sometimes with these grey nomads. Most of them are interesting and entertaining and happy to pay their way.

Maybe I'll run into you on a trip sometime. Born in Townsville but haven't been there for 20 years. I've been annoying southerners and westerners for that time and more so it is about time for me to head north. The van needs a run, its cold down south so why not.

I'll even accept it if the locals overcharge, provide bad service and are particularly rude.

But then you know all this. After all you are the holder of the biggest stirrer title, only slightly behind No2.


----------



## disarray (29 May 2011)

move to perth GG then you can lead threads on calls for WA secession


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 February 2012)

A mate of mine is in advertising and has been commissioned to do one of those dreadful "funeral ads " for a Television company.

He is trying to chase down two actors from an ad that presently airs on TV.

In the insurance ad these two farts set off from an electric mowered suburb in NSW or Victoria, or South Australia, for a trip around Australia. The lady fart says " Our first stop will be "Lakes Entrance." Poor bloody Lakes Entrance. Anyway.

These two ninjas head off in a caravan to terrorise the rest of us and the lady selling them insurance has a nice chat with them, a bit like the opening of " Texas Chainsaw Massacre".

If anyone knows their contact details please pm me. 

It would be preferable if they were still alive, as it is a funeral ad.

gg


----------



## todster (4 February 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> A mate of mine is in advertising and has been commissioned to do one of those dreadful "funeral ads " for a Television company.
> 
> He is trying to chase down two actors from an ad that presently airs on TV.
> 
> ...




Lol


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 April 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> A mate of mine is in advertising and has been commissioned to do one of those dreadful "funeral ads " for a Television company.
> 
> He is trying to chase down two actors from an ad that presently airs on TV.
> 
> ...






todster said:


> Lol




I was today driving the Arnage along Nathan St., which is one of the main entrances in to Townsville when I saw two stupid Victorian Grey nomads, with the obligatory Land Cruisers and daft caravans behind,changing lanes dangerously. 

They had some stupid signs on the back, like dial 33 on walkie talkie or some such, and say "hi".

They caused absolute mayhem with their Victorian driving as workers attempted to get to their employment, to pay for their indolent caravaning lives.

May I ask any Evil Grey Nomads, reading this, heading north, to turn off at the Woodstock turnoff and head to the Northern Territory, avoiding Townsville, where they may possibly meet people less benign than those from Townsville, and gain from claiming on their funeral insurance.

Absolute tossers.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 October 2015)

For some reason, there has been an increase in these dreadful people, The Grey Nomads, in their disgusting caravans dragged by Landcruisers and other Toyota obscenities, heading north, along the Bruce Highway, these last few weeks.

Perhaps there is some meeting of the Grey about to occur in Cowley Beach.

I had reason to check on a property at risk of fracking in the Mt. Morgan area recently.

Normally the trip home to the Ross Island Hotel would take me 6-7 hours in the Bentley Arnage.

It took me more than 12 hours to arrive back and last orders had been called. I was most discomfitted. 

Would it be possible for the authorities to allow these NSW and Victorian Caravanners to travel between 1 am and 5 am, only, so as not to interfere with the commerce of North Queensland. 

If it were in my power I would ban the bastards North of the Tweed River. 

gg


----------



## nioka (1 October 2015)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> For some reason, there has been an increase in these dreadful people, The Grey Nomads, in their disgusting caravans dragged by Landcruisers and other Toyota obscenities, heading north, along the Bruce Highway, these last few weeks.
> 
> Perhaps there is some meeting of the Grey about to occur in Cowley Beach.
> 
> ...




Are you still going on about this. My reply to your tirade in 2011 is repeated below;

"Stop and have a chat sometimes with these grey nomads. Most of them are interesting and entertaining and happy to pay their way.

 Maybe I'll run into you on a trip sometime. Born in Townsville but haven't been there for 20 years. I've been annoying southerners and westerners for that time and more so it is about time for me to head north. The van needs a run, its cold down south so why not.

 I'll even accept it if the locals overcharge, provide bad service and are particularly rude.

 But then you know all this. After all you are the holder of the biggest stirrer title."


----------



## Logique (2 October 2015)

Such a Rogues Gallery of banned and cautioned posters on this thread!

Apologies to QLD and NT posters, the Grey Noms aren't our best export from southern climes. As the southern summer returns, so will the Snowbirds to NSW and Vic. 

Post-60, a big Prado and caravan, and a tinnie boat, it's _de rigueur._ It's marvellous what the vans disgorge, like a TARDIS, there's a clothesline, bicycles, kayaks, fold up annex, wine rack and portable cooler, and fold up table and chairs.  

They're mostly nice people though, although they disappear in the winter.


----------



## sptrawler (2 October 2015)

I hope to be one next year, after I get the Daughter and grandkids, installed in the house.


----------



## Bill M (2 October 2015)

I was sitting next to a couple of new grey nomads the other day on a flight and they told me of a recent trip they did in Victoria. They told me that during holiday season when most parks were very busy that they were charging up to $70 per night for a site and on that occassion they had no choice but to pay it. After they told me that I am glad I made the decision not to buy a caravan and just stay in hotels/motels and pubs. $70 to park on a bit of dirt overnight? Jeeeeeez that's expensive.


----------



## Craton (3 October 2015)

Many a grey nomad seen here in the Hill. I marvel at the money they must have amassed seeing their spanking new Winnebago towing a sparkling new 4x4 or somesuch.

Now these Winnie's have dual rear's so that two tyres up front, four at the rear making a total of six tyres plus four on the towed vehicle making a total of ten tyres laying rubber on our highways. A lap of Oz must be 30,000km or more so that's a set per lap.

You know, I do wonder about their driving skills though. How many have just driven the family sedan all their lives and then in retirement, get behind a 4.5 tonne monster towing a bush bashing off road, dual wheeled caravan.

Yep, the new nouveau rich, the grey nomad. Heh heh, I suppose with wealth comes power.

Juz saying...


----------



## sptrawler (3 October 2015)

Craton said:


> Many a grey nomad seen here in the Hill. I marvel at the money they must have amassed seeing their spanking new Winnebago towing a sparkling new 4x4 or somesuch.
> 
> Now these Winnie's have dual rear's so that two tyres up front, four at the rear making a total of six tyres plus four on the towed vehicle making a total of ten tyres laying rubber on our highways. A lap of Oz must be 30,000km or more so that's a set per lap.
> 
> ...




Well don't be expecting to see too much bling with me, I've got an 8 year old Jeep and a 17'6" Jayco single axle.

Old habits die hard, I still find it hard to spend a lot of money.


----------



## Craton (7 October 2015)

sptrawler said:


> Well don't be expecting to see too much bling with me, I've got an 8 year old Jeep and a 17'6" Jayco single axle.
> 
> Old habits die hard, I still find it hard to spend a lot of money.




Plenty of the not so nouveau rich seen out here too mate but hey, ya all need fuel and supplies whether your rolling rich or on the frugality ledger.

FWIW, I come from a long line of misers, still it's hard to spend what ya can't earn or pay back.

You know, I reckon that without the passing grey nomad trade a lot of the outback would die off...


----------



## macca (7 October 2015)

I know for fact that some businesses in the bush are getting 60% of their turnover from grey nomads, with the drought so bad the only fresh money in the bush towns is coming from tourists.

Take a look at the smaller places like St George or Mitchell, even Charleville, walk down the street and at least 33% of the cars on the street look like tourists.

That fresh money gets recycled within the town and keeps them alive waiting for the drought to break.

I agree they are a pain on the road, it only takes one bad driver to hold up a dozen others but they do have some benefits.


----------



## sptrawler (7 October 2015)

Craton said:


> Plenty of the not so nouveau rich seen out here too mate but hey, ya all need fuel and supplies whether your rolling rich or on the frugality ledger.
> 
> FWIW, I come from a long line of misers, still it's hard to spend what ya can't earn or pay back.
> 
> You know, I reckon that without the passing grey nomad trade a lot of the outback would die off...




Too true, with the arrival of cheap air travel, the days of the family driving holiday are long gone.

The country towns need to embrace the nomads, and keep the caravan park prices sensible. With fuel at around $1.60/litre and a tow vehicle using about 20l/100k's, add to that $40/night for a site.

It doesn't take long, for the overseas holiday or cruise, to work out cheaper


----------



## Craton (7 October 2015)

sp, for plain old ULD we're enjoying $1.45ish at present. Last week I was in Adelaide and buying at $1.19. Such are the joys of living in the bush.

As macca said, the GG's may be a menace on the road but they do help remote areas by way of providing an economic life line.


----------



## Omegaman (7 October 2015)

sptrawler said:


> I hope to be one next year, after I get the Daughter and grandkids, installed in the house.



I live in a town with a coal mine , no money is spent in the town by the mine ,but we do have a small lake and the grey nomads camp there in their caravans , most are just average people escaping southern climes,Our town would be a lot worse off financially if they didn't come ,as they are the only thing keeping my business and others from oblivion, we love em here and you know what  they actually spend time to talk to you


----------



## Humid (2 June 2019)

A review on Frankng credits might stem the flow....


----------



## Country Lad (3 June 2019)

Interesting video produced by Fraser Coast Council which talks about the grey nomad spending when there is a reason for them to visit


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 May 2020)

post Covid dystopian migrations

http://thegrotcomic.com/


----------

